

OpenCL Programming Webinar Series - octopus
http://developer.amd.com/zones/OpenCLZone/Events/pages/OpenCLWebinars.aspx

======
slug
I appreciate the effort, but I would be happy if I could only download a
.ogv/.mp4 file. I honestly don't understand why these "presentations" and
"webminars" use these crappy delivery mechanisms.

~~~
pjscott
I would guess that they're produced by companies that are used to giving in-
person seminars, and are trying to translate that as directly as possible to a
new medium, regardless of whether or not that is actually a good idea.

~~~
iwwr
A webinar allows the public the opportunity to interact and partially direct
the presentation. Although there should be a video recording of it afterwards.

